# 2013 Cruze LTZ RS tire pressure monitoring system (TPMS)



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe all the US Cruzes have it. The Canadian ones may not.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a Canadian Cruze, thats weird that they did not put them in. So even the low end models have them in the US?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> I have a Canadian Cruze, thats weird that they did not put them in. So even the low end models have them in the US?


Yes. Government mandated.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I wonder if my car is capable of having them, if I get them installed. Or can they never have them period, like how a '55 Chevy could not have them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Iffy. The hardware is easy - get the sensors added to the wheels. The hard part is getting the computer re-programmed to accept it. If it wasn't sold in CA, then the dealer probably can't program it. You'd either have to import a US car or find a aftermarket add-on.


----------



## IndianCruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

94mustang said:


> I wonder if my car is capable of having them, if I get them installed. Or can they never have them period, like how a '55 Chevy could not have them.


Hey there &#55357;&#56395;, I put in an aftermarket TPMS system in my Cruze. It works great. I did a lot of research before I chose this specific one. It's called Steelmate TPMS 85. 

Basically, there are three components to it. The wheels get a replacement nozzle (the whole air intake/release). Then there is a bluetooth module which is put into a cigarette lighter socket, this receives data from the wheels. Then the information is sent to a Bluetooth enabled mobile device. You can download a free app for iOS or Android. 
Please feel free to query me further. 
I bought it on Aliexpress. It was the lowest price I could find.


----------



## Neves Cruze (Aug 12, 2016)

My 2011 Cruze LTZ RS is a Canadian model and it came factory with TPMS....


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd be very surprised if the top-line Canadian Cruze doesn't have this. Have you checked your owner's manual? On the turn signal lever, press the menu button, then use the selector wheel to scroll through the options there. Tire pressure at all four corners should pop up.


----------

